# she is back to her old self



## stelingo

As a follow-up how would I say 

'Mum slowly got better and now she is back to her old self, much to our great relief.

My attempt

Zdravotní stav mámy se pomalu zlepšoval a teď sama sebou, k naší velké úlevě.


----------



## Brezen

Hi stelingo,
I'm not native Czech speaker, but I would say it such way:

Zdravotní stav mámy se pomalu zlepšoval a teď k naší velké úlevě je zase sama sebou.


----------



## stelingo

Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

In addition, if you used the "být sama sebou" construction in the preceding clause [now a separate thread] and want to avoid the repetition, there's "zase je to ona" or "je to zase ona" as shown in the WR dictionary here.

_"Řekla mi, že byla nemocná a že se na všechno vykašlala. (což chápu). Teď už je jí lépe a *zase je to ona*, upravená, nalíčená a vypadá o hodně lépe." _(source: prozeny.cz) ... now she's better and back to her old self again ....

_"... od dubna tohoto roku dávám dceru do jeslí, moc se jí tam líbí, dokonce se těší, ale nemluví tam. (...) Jak je možné, že v jesličkách vůbec nekomunikuje, max.odpovídá na otázku, jestli nechce na záchod jednoslovným ne nebo jo, když jakmile se zavřou dveře třídy a já ji převlíkám na cestu domů, je úplně jiná, *je to zase ona*, mluví,  dovádí, vypráví, co dělali, zná dokonce všechny děti jménem?"_ (source: rodina.cz) ... she's completely different, back to her old self ....


----------



## stelingo

Děkuji


----------

